# Need help finding chain



## chippin-in (Jun 30, 2012)

I know this is a wood discussion forum, but I need help finding chain for a lid stop. 

I have been looking for aged bronze or iron chain to use as a lid stop/stay. Not much luck on the internet. When I find something, its very expensive and not exactly what Im lookin for.

Basically I just want a plain link chain with 1/2" - 1" links that looks old. I didnt want to use a modern looking stay and I thought this type of stay would look good. Im open to other ideas as well.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks
Robert

ps. All I lack on the chest is getting my daughter to choose the handles and this problem.


----------



## Mizer (Jun 30, 2012)

If you find a chain that you like and it looks too shinny you can throw it in a fire and burn the coating off and then oil and wipe dry.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2012)

You also can buy a product that darkens brass-I use it on brass screws and to touch up chain for lights. Also E-bay - I get old chain for lights there.


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 30, 2012)

Man you fellas are handy. I never thought of distressing it myself. See, thats why I keep yall around.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Mizer (Jun 30, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Man you fellas are handy. I never thought of distressing it myself. See, thats why I keep yall around.
> 
> Thanks
> Robert


"If women don't find you handsome they should at least find you handy." Red Green.


----------

